# [OT] Repubblica: Gli esperti: "Cambiate browser"

## xlyz

http://www.repubblica.it/2004/f/sezioni/scienza_e_tecnologia/attacco/cambiobrowser/cambiobrowser.html

fa un po' impressione vedere una raccomandazione del genere sulla home di un quotidiano nazionale

sono curioso di vedere di quanto accellerera' l'adozione di mozilla/firefox/etc.

----------

## Raffo

vabbè nn è che ci voleva molto per accorgersene, solo ora lo hanno segnalato...cmq è un piccolo passo avanti verso il rifiuto di massa dei programmi microsoft, da sempre i più buggati al mondo...

----------

## zUgLiO

I download di firefox sono gia cresciuti   :Very Happy: 

http://www.wired.com/news/infostructure/0,1377,64065,00.html

 *Quote:*   

> "Mozilla and Firefox downloads have increased steadily since last fall, with the Firefox user base doubling every few months, as more people seem to have reached their threshold level of frustration dealing with problems with IE and Windows, and have found the Mozilla software a good solution to solving those problems," said Hofmann.

 

----------

## federico

Ma explorer rispetto a tutti gli altri e' al medioevo proprio... Neanche i tab sono riusciti a implementare !

----------

## Raffo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma explorer rispetto a tutti gli altri e' al medioevo proprio... Neanche i tab sono riusciti a implementare !

 

neanche i tab??? pensavo che con le ultime versioni li avessero implementati (nn lo uso da una vita)...che schifo...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Bene, l'analisi che avevo letto da qualche parte sul web si sta rivelando esatta: questo è il momento ideale per FireFox che DEVE imporsi tramite marketing e qualità, perchè più avanti sarà difficile il ricrearsi di situazioni così favorevoli.

Di IE nno ne uscirà una nuova versione se non con LongPorn... che è già stato posticipato almeno una quindicina di volte. Inoltre IE

* non supporta i TAb

* non supporta nativamente i temi

* non blocca i popup

* non blocca le varie barre di ricerca autoinstallanti

* tramite activeX e script ad hoc permette al proprio PC di esser sminchiato in 13 modi differenti e senza che l'utente debba fare alcunchè.

I pregi di FireFox li conosciamo tutti. Apprezzabili inoltre i passi avanti per renderlo dummies-ready, a partire dall'installazione [sotto win intendo], che è stata migliorata enormemente. 

Le uniche 2 cose che IMHO ne bloccano ancora l'adozione massiva si chiamano m$ JVM e ActiveX.

Per quel che ne so io, entrambe queste tecnologie [proprietarie] se la viaggiano solo con IE.Entrambe queste tecnologie vengono impiegate [a livello di applicazione web serie] per lo più per l'autenticazione e l'accesso a siti di banche o importanti istituzioni. 

Quindi si potrebbe lanciare una campagna su 2 fronti:

1) sensibilizzare l'utonto medio ad usare Firefox e a relegare IE per l'accesso a siti che impongono restrizioni [banche etc etc],giocando sull'appeal del programma nuovo&figo [che tira molto tra gli utonti] ed anche sull'aspetto sicurezza [no dialer,no progs autoinstallanti,non 7 popup saltellanti quando si va in cerca di porno]

2) sensibilizzare chi ancora si ostina ad usare tecnologie proprietarie, illustrando i vantaggi di soluzioni multibrowser e multipiattaforma, ed eventualmente capire e proporre soluzioni alternative.

Bisogna però educare al buon uso, non solo convertire. Mi è già capitato di beccare un paio di siti che tentano di installare la loro "estensione" per FireFox. Essendo ben ingegnerizzato FireFox chiede, ma bisogna in generale insegnare all'utonto a leggere prima di cliccare e deve abituarsi all'idea che deve CONOSCERE il suo browser, se lo vuole usare al meglio.

.:deadhead:.

----------

## sbx

A loro che importa migliorarlo? Quasi la totalità degli utenti Windows lo usa senza neanche essere a conoscenza di browser alternativi (Netscape Navigator escluso, forse). In fondo, squadra che vince non si cambia...e in un campionato in cui i tifosi credono giochi una sola squadra è dura avere vincitori diversi!  :Smile: 

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> cmq è un piccolo passo avanti verso il rifiuto di massa dei programmi microsoft, da sempre i più buggati al mondo...

 

Temo di non essere d'accordo su questo punto. I programmi più buggati del mondo sono quelli che sto scrivendo per prepararmi all'esame di Algoritmi... *SIGH*  :Sad: 

Chiedo venia, sono solo i deliri notturni di uno studente di Informatica...  :Smile: 

----------

## bld

io vi posto questo... perche credo che dica tutto quello che vorrei dire in parole ricche  :Razz:  . Mi scuso con loro che non sono familiari con l'inglese e fanno fatica a leggere o non ci proverano proprio non e' certo un forum inglese questo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> From: "Drew Copley" <dcopley@eEye.com>
> 
> To: <ntbugtraq@listserv.ntbugtraq.com>, <bugtraq@securityfocus.com>,
> ...

 

----------

## shanghai

Nelle ultime due settimane sono stati trovati almeno due bug critici/disastrosi in IE. Perfino il CERT suggerisce di buttare via Exploder in favore di Mozilla e Opera.

Ora, quei bug sono quasi certamente una strategia commerciale, non ci credo che dopo vent'anni alla Microsoft non sanno ancora scrivere un software. Ed ecco il risultato della strategia: pubblicità, patch su patch che correggono errori creati appositamente da patch precedenti (così il computer dell'utonto sembrerà vecchio e lento coll'aumentare delle patch, e lui ne comprerà uno nuovo e in quel caso che fai: non compri anche windows preinstallato?). 

Ma quando è troppo è troppo, anche l'utente piu' affezionato ha un limite di pazienza oltre il quale preferisce affrontare l'Ignoto, il sistema operativo piu' usato dei "pirati informatici", quello "difficile da installare", quello che secondo la campagna "get the facts" della Microsoft non è gratuito (ma guarda un pò che faccia tosta).

Ben gli sta. Agli utenti che da quest'orecchio non ci sentono si tengano pure Microsoft, se sta bene a loro, ma agli altri... Io il consiglio del CERT (insieme a quello della NASA, della CIA o dell'FBI, insomma di un'altra agenzia governativa statunitense che di recente ha suggerito di mollare Exploder), giunto dopo due falle così gravi (e presumibilmente molte rotture di palle per l'utente dopo) lo ascolterei.

Lo sto suggerendo già da un pò ai miei colleghi universitari, se ne ho convertito solo uno...

----------

## Raffo

gente che ha visto il codice di win2000 che è stato rubato tempo fa dice che i programmatori sono anche bravi, solo che attaccano pezzi di codice del mesozoico con codice scritto al momento...da quando hanno rubato quel codice gli attacchi si sono triplicati e ie è stato spesso il soggetto di tutti gli attacchi....probabilmente nn è mai cambiato dalle prime versioni, forse pensavano che nessuno sarebbe mai venuto a conoscenza delle sue falle....

----------

## tweye

baco firefox su win XP. Patch disponibile 60 secondi dopo.

qui c'è l'XPI che evita di doversi scaricare la 0.9.2.

Potrebbe essere OT ma invito tutti quelli che hanno convertito qualche utente Windows ad aggiornare Firefox.

----------

## =DvD=

mah.

più vivo e più mi rendo conto che le cose che io ritengo migliori, che si avvicinano piu delle altre alla perfezione, sono evitate dalla massa, vedi linux browsers alternativi, stili di vita e tutto quanto vuoi.

Explorer e windows andrà a gonfie vele, almeno finchè ci sono maree di cloni la fuori, tra i quali si distingue qualche essere liberamente pensante, e non il contrario.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> a, nel corso degli anni, Explorer ha implementato una serie di caratteristiche, non proprio ortodosse dal punto di vista degli standard Web

 

Devo dire la verita'... questa volta l'articolo l'ha scritto uno che sapeva il suo..

Comunque firefox per winzoz ha una funzione per importare i preferiti di IE, ottimo direi...

----------

## codadilupo

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Ma explorer rispetto a tutti gli altri e' al medioevo proprio... Neanche i tab sono riusciti a implementare ! 
> 
> neanche i tab??? pensavo che con le ultime versioni li avessero implementati (nn lo uso da una vita)...che schifo...

 

per i tab in IE c'e' un modding  :Wink:  si chiama AvantBrowser e ha i TAB, il blocco pubblicitario, la possibilità di refreshare ogni tot minuti certe pagine etc... sembra Opera  :Wink: 

Mi tocca usarlo al lavoro, perché alcune pagine Intranet non si vedono con Firefox  :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## Danilo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per i tab in IE c'e' un modding  si chiama AvantBrowser e ha i TAB, il blocco pubblicitario, la possibilità di refreshare ogni tot minuti certe pagine etc... sembra Opera 
> 
> 

 

Le soluzioni, per noi, si trovano sempre ma solo per noi.

Spiegalo ad un utente che crede che internet si chiama cosi' perche' il mezzo per accederci si chiama internet explorer.

O che se il mio modem 56k ci mette mezzora per scaricare 20 mail di spam/dialer la colpa NON e' del processore...

Ovviamente sentite entrambe... :Confused: 

Comunque ultimamente mi sono stancato di parlare delle falle di ie. A volte mi sembra di sparare sulla croce rossa...  :Sad: 

Danilo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> per i tab in IE c'e' un modding  si chiama AvantBrowser e ha i TAB, il blocco pubblicitario, la possibilità di refreshare ogni tot minuti certe pagine etc... sembra Opera 

 Accrocchio sull'accrocchio... come va? crasha spesso? Son curioso.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Mi tocca usarlo al lavoro, perché alcune pagine Intranet non si vedono con Firefox 

 Dall'alto della tua autorità, non ti si lamentato  :Mr. Green:   :Question: 

Hai dato una sbirciata al sorgente della pagina incriminata? Non si vede per niente o non va qualche parte [causa magarei script scritti x IE only?]

Con Opera, che tu hai citato, invece come vanno quelle pagine?

----------

## codadilupo

dunque, dall'alto della mia autorità, se gli dico che non apriro' piu' le pagine intranet finché non le sistemano, mi piegano a 90° e si mettono in fila... e non dico pèer cosa   :Razz: 

A parte questo devo dire che: non crash quasi mai, e se crash ha una funzione che permette il ripristino di tutte le pagine precedentemente aperte (il che fa credere che quelli di avantbrowser non siano poi cosi' scemi  :Wink: )

Purtroppo per i comuni mortali Ie resta la scelta predefinita... anche perché, incredibile a dirsi, la possibilità di aprire dei TAB la trovano scomoda   :Shocked:  (non voglio capire perché mai, ma ho notato proprio questo atteggiamento di fronte a mozilla & company).

le pagine non si parono con firefox perché metà delle pagine che apro fanno dei check sull'utenza AD in uso, per determinare se ha diritti e su cosa... quindi, purtroppo, mi tocca usare explorer... o simili  :Wink: 

con opera la cose migliorano, ma purtroppo non sopporto abbastanza opera, per scegliere di tenerla e farmi mille sbattimenti quando devo aprire determinate pagine... questione di gusti  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> le pagine non si parono con firefox perché metà delle pagine che apro fanno dei check sull'utenza AD in uso, per determinare se ha diritti e su cosa... quindi, purtroppo, mi tocca usare explorer... o simili 

 Interessante... Quindi a seconda della persona ti carica o meno parti della pagina o intere pagine [del tipo che se non hai permessi ti salta fuori la pagina d'errore]?

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Interessante... Quindi a seconda della persona ti carica o meno parti della pagina o intere pagine [del tipo che se non hai permessi ti salta fuori la pagina d'errore]?

 

si' alla prima, no alla seconda: in pratica, se non usi explorer la pagina non é in grado di rilevare l'utenza collegata, quindi.... non carica proprio nulla  :Wink: 

Qui, pero', c'e' da dire che sono i programmatori che non hanno gestito il problema... tanto sono convinti che tutti usino explorer  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shanghai

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Qui, pero', c'e' da dire che sono i programmatori che non hanno gestito il problema... tanto sono convinti che tutti usino explorer 

 

Ma che bella pensata. Son cose queste, che fanno bene al cuore   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## akiross

AHhahaHA lo sapevo io  :Very Happy:  sono troooppo avanti

da AkiRoss 2.0 (il mio sito):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ottimizzato per Mozilla Web Browser - Pessimizzato per M$ Internet Exploder
> 
> 

 

MAuAHauah  :Laughing: 

Comunque e' un po' assurdo che gli esperti della repubblica si facciano vivi solo ora... chissa' perche' i "presunti esperti" non hanno mai un'opinione propria finche' qualcuno piu' esperto di loro non ne ha una  :Very Happy: 

Mozilla & firefox sono gia all 11% dei browser su internet... vuoi dire che 11 visitatori su 100 vedono bene il mio sito  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## shanghai

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Chissa' perche' i "presunti esperti" non hanno mai un'opinione propria finche' qualcuno piu' esperto di loro non ne ha una 

 

lol   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ottimizzato per Mozilla Web Browser - Pessimizzato per M$ Internet Exploder

 

Beh, se qualcuno ha una versione di IE precedente al 6 sp1 o 6 patchato puo` assistere ad un vero boicottaggio cliccando sull'iconcina 'www' sotto al mio messaggio (il sito e` lavori in corso da secoli).

Purtroppo per versioni nuove non funziona perche' m$ corresse il buggetto che sfruttavo (una porta di debug aperta)  :Sad: 

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Mozilla & firefox sono gia all 11% dei browser su internet... vuoi dire che 11 visitatori su 100 vedono bene il mio sito 

 

Da Punto Informatico:

 *Quote:*   

> Secondo WebSideStory, i browser della famiglia Netscape e Mozilla attualmente rappresentano circa il 4% del mercato, una quota che nell'ultimo mese è cresciuta del 26%.

 

Non per rafreddare gli entusiasmi (che comunque hanno motivo di esserci  :Wink: ) tuttavia la quota dell'11% mi sembra ancora da venire...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

e adesso questa!

come si suol dire...

Time for the hunter to be hunted!

fantastico.. adesso fanno pure le collette per mettergli le pezze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> fantastico.. adesso fanno pure le collette per mettergli le pezze 

 

Si, se lo avessero fatto a Redmond un paio di anni fa probabilmente l'uomo più ricco del mondo sarebbe un'altro  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque la news viene riportata anche su Repubblica.it, in un articolo sorprendementemete corretto in cui (udite udite) il termine hacker é usato abbastanza correttamente!

Giusto per passare a un'altra notizia da quotidiano nazionale su LaStampa.it si trova questa breve analisi sulla questione Novell e Sun.

----------

